# AMD "Fiji XT" SKU Name Revealed, ATI Rage Legacy Reborn?



## btarunr (May 29, 2015)

Since March, we've been hearing whispers that AMD could give the topmost tier SKU based on its swanky new HBM-equipped "Fiji" silicon a fancy name, just as NVIDIA names its top-dog the GTX TITAN. That name could be the AMD Radeon FURY. A similar name to the brand that launched the erstwhile ATI, with its Rage series, Radeon FURY will be AMD's (and probably the industry's) fastest GPU, and will compete with NVIDIA's GeForce GTX TITAN X. 

The card itself is quite diminutive, but that's because of two reasons - with memory being moved to the GPU package, a large amount of PCB real-estate is saved, and so the card can make do with a smaller PCB; and because the rear-end of the card is where the fittings for its AIO liquid-cooling solution are located. These tubes lead to a 120 x 120 mm radiator, with a single 120 mm PWM fan. Given that such a contraption could cool the dual-GPU R9 295X2, it should be effective with the Radeon FURY, just as well. The card will draw power from a pair of 8-pin PCIe power connectors. Display outputs will include three DP 1.2a and one HDMI 2.0. The brand naming indicates that AMD wants to change the terms on which its top-end product competes with NVIDIA's. Low noise and high-performance will be the focus, not power draw. Nobody buys an Aventador for its MPG.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2015)

It makes sense why they would choose that, but it sounds silly to me. Anger, or fury, is not a positive emotion.


----------



## btarunr (May 29, 2015)

Do not make a hasty graphics purchase decision in June. First NV though 980Ti will do. Today it allowed custom Titan-X. NVIDIA is spooked. 

Who wouldn't be drawn to sexy fallen angels?



james888 said:


> Anger, or fury, is not a positive emotion.



Worked fine with ATI Rage.


----------



## Disparia (May 29, 2015)

It's what you do with your anger/fury that determines if its positive or negative 




btarunr said:


> Do not make a hasty graphics purchase decision in June.
> 
> Worked fine with ATI Rage.



_If_ someone was looking to purchase high-end, right? There's a lot of talk of the high-end Fiji but I haven't seen anything mentioned of lower mid/low-end HBM cards.


----------



## btarunr (May 29, 2015)

Jizzler said:


> _If_ someone was looking to purchase high-end, right? There's a lot of talk of the high-end Fiji but I haven't seen anything mentioned of lower mid/low-end HBM cards.



390X is Fiji Pro. Same core-config, but lower clocks and air-cooling. There could be a chip with 2048  SPs and 2048-bit HBM later.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 29, 2015)

If AMD is going to sell these for less than 600 dollars I am definitely gonna buy one. I can dream~


----------



## WhyCry (May 29, 2015)

btarunr said:


> 390X is Fiji Pro. Same core-config, but lower clocks and air-cooling. There could be a chip with 2048  SPs and 2048-bit HBM later.



Sounds interesting, is this confirmed? Also what would happen to both Hawaiis?


----------



## xkm1948 (May 29, 2015)

btarunr said:


> 390X is Fiji Pro. Same core-config, but lower clocks and air-cooling. There could be a chip with 2048  SPs and 2048-bit HBM later.




OMG ARE YOU CERTAIN?????

This changes everything. Hmm, so not Hawaii rebrand. Then I am totally getting this! I have no interest in 1st gen HBM any way.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 29, 2015)

Well the name sounds reminiscent of the past in more ways than one.  Maybe it is part of Greek mythology as well as being a reborn name from the ATI days.



btarunr said:


> 390X is Fiji Pro. Same core-config, but lower clocks and air-cooling. There could be a chip with 2048  SPs and 2048-bit HBM later.


Is that confirmed at this point then (Because the rumor mill is full of so many possibilities)?  I guess that will be interesting then that makes this area on how they are positioning their cards quite odd this go round.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 29, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> If AMD is going to sell these for less than 600 dollars I am definitely gonna buy one. I can dream~



Not likely. High end, Titan X challenging, water cooled monster (tiny monster). It's top end, top cost. 
I'll happily part with cash for it if the reviews are good.  If it beats Titan X, its going to cost close to it, if not more.


----------



## btarunr (May 29, 2015)

WhyCry said:


> Sounds interesting, is this confirmed? Also what would happen to both Hawaiis?



I can't confirm, you'll have to trust my magic ass. 

At least one of the three Hawaii SKUs could be rebranded. It won't surprise me if AMD made a Hawaii-based SKU with narrower memory bus (to save costs). Take Hawaii die, place it on a smaller package with fewer pins (a la Tahiti LE), fewer memory chips, ????, profit.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 29, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Not likely. High end, Titan X challenging, water cooled monster (tiny monster). It's top end, top cost.
> I'll happily part with cash for it if the reviews are good.  If it beats Titan X, its going to cost close to it, if not more.


Yea, its unfortunate but if the performance is there as long as its not to ridiculous it will be justified.  I do hope for below 1K though personally (though to be honest I probably won't buy any cards this round except maybe used).


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 29, 2015)

Rage Fury MAXX, here it comes lol


----------



## xkm1948 (May 29, 2015)

It feels like lots of post got deleted in this thread, is it just me or anyone else saw erocker's post quoting some cucumber?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 29, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> It feels like lots of post got deleted in this thread, is it just me or anyone else saw erocker's post quoting some cucumber?



Maybe referring to Derek Smalls' trouser padding?


----------



## wiak (May 29, 2015)

AMD is furious when giant nvidia beats up their radeon bull









=D


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (May 29, 2015)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS lets see the benchmarks!!!!!!!


----------



## Xzibit (May 29, 2015)

btarunr said:


> I can't confirm, you'll have to trust my magic ass.














Ferrum Master said:


> Rage Fury MAXX, here it comes lol



Having bought one back then, I might just buy one if it comes out even if I don't need it.


----------



## Lionheart (May 29, 2015)

Fury aye? I can dig it... Would love AMD/ATi to bring back Ruby advertisements/graphical benchmarks


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 29, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> It feels like lots of post got deleted in this thread, is it just me or anyone else saw erocker's post quoting some cucumber?



Didn't see them... sorry!


 

I did really


----------



## TRWOV (May 29, 2015)

I take that the dual Fiji card will be called FURY MAXX then?


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 29, 2015)

btarunr said:


> I can't confirm, you'll have to trust my magic ass.
> 
> At least one of the three Hawaii SKUs could be rebranded. It won't surprise me if AMD made a Hawaii-based SKU with narrower memory bus (to save costs). Take Hawaii die, place it on a smaller package with fewer pins (a la Tahiti LE), fewer memory chips, ????, profit.


I'll trust you. Do your magic abilities have any thoughts on a non HBM version of the Fury? Rumor mill was pumping out stuff of a 8GB non-HBM.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 29, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Well the name sounds reminiscent of the past in more ways than one.  Maybe it is part of Greek mythology as well as being a reborn name from the ATI days.


As in Erinyes ( Furies of Greek mythology) ?
Bear in mind Furies came into creation from the blood spilled when Uranus was castrated.


----------



## NC37 (May 29, 2015)

Ewww, all I remember of Rage 128s were, I bought 3Dfx to avoid their crappy performance. 

Hey here ya go nVidia, launch a 3Dfx naming scheme for the next series. I'll buy it!


----------



## Fx (May 29, 2015)

I believe its time to retire the 7970 regardless of cost. This is the goods that I have been waiting for.


----------



## Casecutter (May 29, 2015)

Hope they can get more stimulating than a FURY XT or Fury Pro...

I find it strange they just started the new naming convention as R9 2XX and that's already out the window... Perhaps when you don’t hold to ridge matrix it makes it difficult for information to correlated by anyone outside organization. Other than small groups working up the marketing strategies of the segments it isn’t apparent. But I always say what’s in name, in two weeks we’ll just go with it.

I’d say FURY as they use the “R9” designation, then use a classical name for each edition (that's not ever repeated) ie: FURY "Black Pearl", FURY "Ruby", FURY "Capt. Jack"... Have a contest to get names for each FURY generation, IDK just spit-ball'n here.


----------



## RejZoR (May 29, 2015)

Totally agree on the consumption part. In 15 years of using higher end cards, not a single time I've looked at power consumption. Just the framerate output and noise. Seeing how effective is WindForce 3X already with a highly overclocked HD7950, I think I'll be just fine even with R9-390 using the same cooler...


----------



## 64K (May 29, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Totally agree on the consumption part. In 15 years of using higher end cards, not a single time I've looked at power consumption. Just the framerate output and noise. Seeing how effective is WindForce 3X already with a highly overclocked HD7950, I think I'll be just fine even with R9-390 using the same cooler...



Power issue is irrelevant anyway for most gamers. If the 390x uses 50 more watts than the Titan X and you game 15 to 20 hours a week at the USA national average of 12 cents per kWh then it adds 39 to 43 cents per month to your power bill.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 29, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> As in Erinyes ( Furies of Greek mythology) ?
> Bear in mind Furies came into creation from the blood spilled when Uranus was castrated.


Yes that was what I was referring to.  The furies were created by the spilling of blood from Uranus(As you said castration) so it could be some clever name brought on with regards to the father of the first generation Titan's being castrated.  Then again I am probably digging to deep into a name...



RejZoR said:


> Totally agree on the consumption part. In 15 years of using higher end cards, not a single time I've looked at power consumption. Just the framerate output and noise. Seeing how effective is WindForce 3X already with a highly overclocked HD7950, I think I'll be just fine even with R9-390 using the same cooler...


Neither have I, the only thing that would worry me is multi-card configurations especially if you hit some extreme areas but as far as cooling goes we can easily find a way if there is a problem.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 29, 2015)

64K said:


> Power issue is irrelevant anyway for most gamers. If the 390x uses 50 more watts than the Titan X and you game 15 to 20 hours a week at the USA national average of 12 cents per kWh then it adds 39 to 43 cents per month to your power bill.


YES! ... hence why my 290 is still up to date ... but it seems that will change ... "Fury" ... for me, it rhyme with Memories ... and good ones at that  (tho i will need to see the waterblock offering for the 3xx line from Aquacomputer ... i don't want to go aircooling again now that i tasted the custom WCloop effect... )


----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2015)

> It's what you do with your anger/fury that determines if its positive or negative



Spoken like a true Dark Lord of the Sith.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 29, 2015)

NC37 said:


> Ewww, all I remember of Rage 128s were, I bought 3Dfx to avoid their crappy performance.


I don't think you were alone, although I think by the time the Rage 128 Pro / Pro Ultra (woo hoo, an extra 11 MHz core!) arrived locally, I'd graduated to a GeForce 256...although I did get great mileage out of my original 3D Rage and Rage IIC


NC37 said:


> Hey here ya go nVidia, launch a 3Dfx naming scheme for the next series. I'll buy it!


There would be an outcry (or should that be outRAGE ?) if Nvidia resurrected the Voodoo name, although I'd suspect that few people would know about the Quantum3D (the 3Dfx spin-off with Gemini Tech using SGI IP) products like the Obsidian and Mercury Heavy Metal, so you might get lucky.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 29, 2015)

I don't care what its called, I just want it to actually compete.


----------



## Xzibit (May 29, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Yes that was what I was referring to.  The furies were created by the spilling of blood from Uranus(As you said castration) so it could be some clever name brought on with regards to the father of the first generation Titan's being castrated.  Then again I am probably digging to deep into a name...



I think people are reading too much into it since the Furies pic was added by ChipHell with a 295x2. BT just cropped it.







It does seam to coincide with their abilities



> Furies punished their victims by driving them mad.



Well at least team green by the post made so far


----------



## the54thvoid (May 29, 2015)

I only care about relative power draw.  If I can get 50% more perf for the same power draw, that's all good.  I'd rather have 50% more perf at same power than same perf at 50% power.  Titan X disappointed (stock level) in that regard as it's perf wasn't 'awesome' (but it's power wasn't bad).

If 'Fury' (if that is to be it, though sounds too much like the new Mad Max movie title) delivers the perf I want to see at the same power draw, it's the way forward for me.  And i must add, it looks more and more as if 980ti is being thrust out fast to make a quick buck before the AMD card drops and takes the crown.  BUT, if the AMD card doesn't take the crown, it'll be a very bad day (IMO) for AMD.  Like i say though, I feel Nvidia are rushing a bit too much here so I'm erring on the AMD being better option.


----------



## Nordic (May 29, 2015)

btarunr said:


> Worked fine with ATI Rage.


It may have, but I think it to be silly. Rage. It is a negative emotion. I seem to be alone in this, but to me it is like calling it AMD Depression, AMD Violence, or AMD Malicious. It is just negative.



Jizzler said:


> It's what you do with your anger/fury that determines if its positive or negative


I will post this link for something that talks about constructive anger. Got it from a very quick google search. I even just skimmed it instead of really reading it.
http://www.spring.org.uk/2012/03/the-upside-of-anger-6-psychological-benefits-of-getting-mad.php

All 6 benefits I don't think need anger at all. You can do every one of those with a positive emotion. Anger is negative. Anger is low quality.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 29, 2015)

I think it's a bit of a shit name if true, but equally if it crushes Titan X under it's water cooled feet then great, otherwise the name does set itself up for some great one liners in the age old battle of good vs evil.


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 30, 2015)

james888 said:


> It may have, but I think it to be silly. Rage. It is a negative emotion. I seem to be alone in this, but to me it is like calling it AMD Depression, AMD Violence, or AMD Malicious. It is just negative.
> 
> 
> I will post this link for something that talks about constructive anger. Got it from a very quick google search. I even just skimmed it instead of really reading it.
> ...



Seems to work fine for Saiyan and many an action movie hero and seeing as the name is all about selling "cool", thats not a bad association.
But if you want to really go down that route that way, Titan is a pretty poorly chosen name as well.
Evil predecessors of the known Greek gods, all destroyed or imprisoned. So it implies bad/evil and old rule and defeat. It also implies large size which is also something you dont really want in PC hardware.


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 30, 2015)

New AMD Fiji XT soundtrack:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2015)

Should have guessed.  AMD would already have the trademarks for "Fury" as it relates to graphics cards so it is cheap for them to do.  Don't know if I like it but it doesn't really matter because I'll never have one. XD


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> If 'Fury' (if that is to be it, though sounds too much like the new Mad Max movie title) .


or the .... other movie... "Kung Fury" .... but nope ATI was on Fury before the new Mad Max movie (i know that you know) still the film i mention is AWESOME! (for any child of the 80's  )

DANG!


ZoneDymo said:


> New AMD Fiji XT soundtrack:


beat me to it!

(quite funny they got Hasselhoff for the ending theme of that film ... the "in car" part at the end is funny ... hint: "Dont Hassle the Hoff"...)


----------



## sergionography (May 30, 2015)

They should have called it AMD Olympian. Doesn't sound too cool but the Olympians where the ones who destroyed/overthrew the Titans lol.


----------



## wiak (May 30, 2015)

lets see how this pans out this summer

Giant = NVIDIA
Luffy in RED = AMD
and the other guy is w1zzard


----------



## dyonoctis (May 30, 2015)

Lionheart said:


> Fury aye? I can dig it... Would love AMD/ATi to bring back Ruby advertisements/graphical benchmarks


They made a lot of noise about Ruby coming-back, how she have evolved, they made a nice tech-demo with her, to keep her quiet again just after...well, since the R9 4xx are going to be a true new gen, maybe they'll do something nice.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 30, 2015)

NC37 said:


> Ewww, all I remember of Rage 128s were, I bought 3Dfx to avoid their crappy performance.
> 
> Hey here ya go nVidia, launch a 3Dfx naming scheme for the next series. I'll buy it!


I heard that!  
First company to put 4 GPU's like 3dFX on their V5 6000, will win my $!! ))))


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2015)

Should have gone with Rage UHD


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 30, 2015)

.........ah....is Kingston willing to share?


----------



## GLD (May 30, 2015)

Will the next gen (R3xx) AMD gpu's be DX 12 cards? If so I will be buying one and getting Windows 10, to stay with the PC Master Race.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2015)

GLD said:


> Will the next gen (R3xx) AMD gpu's be DX 12 cards? If so I will be buying one and getting Windows 10, to stay with the PC Master Race.



They should be given all their GPUs since 2012 seem to be DX 12 tier 3 compliant







AMD Radeon™ R9 Series graphics
AMD Radeon™ R7 Series graphics
AMD Radeon™ R5 240 graphics
AMD Radeon™ HD 8000 Series graphics for OEM systems (HD 8570 and up)
AMD Radeon™ HD 8000M Series graphics for notebooks
AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series graphics (HD 7730 and up)
AMD Radeon™ HD 7000M Series graphics for notebooks (HD 7730M and up)
AMD A4/A6/A8/A10-7000 Series APUs (codenamed “Kaveri”)
AMD A6/A8/A10 PRO-7000 Series APUs (codenamed “Kaveri”)
AMD E1/A4/A10 Micro-6000 Series APUs (codenamed “Mullins”)
AMD E1/E2/A4/A6/A8-6000 Series APUs (codenamed “Beema”)
Your 7850 is already DX12 capable just need windows 10 and driver.


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2015)

I think I'm going to test the 3dm API benchmark on my Athlon 5350 *giggles*


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 30, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> They should be given all their GPUs since 2012 seem to be DX 12 tier 3 compliant


Yet another adventure in incomplete information. The resource binding Tiers are actually subsets of the DirectX 11 hardware specification, as has been recounted by virtually every DX12 article published since the specification was publicized, and hardly surprising since DirectX 12 grew out of the DirectX 11.x API used in the Xbox One console.


Xzibit said:


> Your 7850 is already DX12 capable just need windows 10 and driver


Like any " DirectX 12 capable card", it depends upon what features are actually implemented at a game/app level. The card _could_ be DirectX 12 capable, but if the game developer chooses to use - as example, 12_1 conservative rasterization, then the HD 7850 wont be compliant with that feature. Making a blanket statement that a GCN 1.0 architecture card is DX12 capable requires some definite caveats.







It's kind of like how AMD's GPUs were supposedly more " future proof" because they were DX11.2 complaint, yet a total of zero games actually ever used those resources for any discrete graphics card. Hardware support is DX11 based, feature set is both DX11 and DX12 based.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Yet another adventure in incomplete information. The resource binding Tiers are actually subsets of the DirectX 11 hardware specification, as has been recounted by virtually every DX12 article published since the specification was publicized, and hardly surprising since DirectX 12 grew out of the DirectX 11.x API used in the Xbox One console.
> 
> Like any " DirectX 12 capable card", it depends upon what features are actually implemented at a game/app level. The card _could_ be DirectX 12 capable, but if the game developer chooses to use - *as example, 12_1 conservative rasterization, then the HD 7850 wont be compliant with that feature.* Making a blanket statement that a GCN 1.0 architecture card is DX12 capable requires some definite caveats.
> 
> ...



So what your saying is Tier 1 is higher then Tier 3 ?

Feature Set 12_1 just makes what is an optional features in lower set mandatory.  If the GPU supports Tier 3 then there is no caveats other then software implementation.


----------



## arbiter (May 30, 2015)

64K said:


> Power issue is irrelevant anyway for most gamers. If the 390x uses 50 more watts than the Titan X and you game 15 to 20 hours a week at the USA national average of 12 cents per kWh then it adds 39 to 43 cents per month to your power bill.


Here is the thing to think about, 290x had 1x8pin and 1x8pin and drew 300watts. the new "fury" has 2x8pin. So 50watts more? given AMD's history kinda seems like that 50watts could be 150watts. Yea power bill may not seem like much but that is still a lot heat being made.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 30, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> So what your saying is Tier 1 is higher then Tier 3 ?


No. I pretty much thought it was obvious. The feature set and the hardware level aren't the same thing, and saying that that a GCN 1.0 card is DirectX12 capable doesn't take into account the features actually implemented on a software level on a particular game.
Just for the record, I made no mention of Tier levels, and as far as I can tell, neither did you...so why bother trying to insinuate them into an argument?


Xzibit said:


> If the GPU supports Tier 3 then there is no caveats *other then* *software implementation*.


That's actually a pretty big caveat.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> No. I pretty much thought it was obvious. The feature set and the hardware level aren't the same thing, and saying that that a GCN 1.0 card is DirectX12 capable doesn't take into account the features actually implemented on a software level on a particular game.



Well you made it seam it was.  The one I linked clearly says *conservative rasterization Tier 3.* You implied somehow CR Tier 2 wouldn't be supported even though it listed as supporting CR Tier 3. If you want to argue about implementation your a little late since almost all games never implement more then they need to or can afford to.  Then again I don't recall you making such points for every game ever released.

Not sure what the fuzz is about given the question that was made.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 30, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> Well you made it seam it was.  The one I linked clearly says *conservative rasterization Tier 3.* You implied somehow CR Tier 2 wouldn't be supported even though it listed as supporting CR Tier 3.


Uh, no. You're talking about hardware level support and I was obviously referring to making the distinction between hardware level support and feature level support. The first is baked into the architecture, the second are features for inclusion in software.
The list of DX12 " supported" hardware has been out for some time. It basically covers all DirectX 11 hardware with the exception of VLIW architecture, so technically most (if not all) current GPUs are DX12 compliant - it does not follow that all GPUs have access to all DX12 features.


Xzibit said:


> If you want to argue about implementation your a little late since almost all games never implement more then they need to or can afford to.


You were having an extended BRB while both AMD's Gaming Evolved and Nvidia's GameWorks/TWIMTBP, have been adding features over and above the "need" level for some years, whether it be useless compute shader cycles, or PhysX, or extreme tessellation. By your reckoning EA wouldn't have looked to optimize CPU performance by implementing DX11.1 features for BF4....yet they did for some unfathomable reason aside from giving Win8 systems a 3%-6% edge in performance over the same hardware running DX11/Win7.


Xzibit said:


> Not sure what the fuzz is about given the question that was made.


I would tend to note that a blanket question that has caveats attached might warrant a fuller explanation. Given the length of your answering post, it would seem trivial to add that not all feature sets are available to each architecture. But to each their own.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Uh, no. You're talking about hardware level support and I was obviously referring to making the distinction between hardware level support and feature level support. The first is baked into the architecture, the second are features for inclusion in software.
> The list of DX12 " supported" hardware has been out for some time. It basically covers all DirectX 11 hardware with the exception of VLIW architecture, so technically most (if not all) current GPUs are DX12 compliant - it does not follow that all GPUs have access to all DX12 features.
> 
> You were having an extended BRB while both AMD's Gaming Evolved and Nvidia's GameWorks/TWIMTBP, have been adding features over and above the "need" level for some years, whether it be useless compute shader cycles, or PhysX, or extreme tessellation. By your reckoning EA wouldn't have looked to optimize CPU performance by implementing DX11.1 features for BF4....yet they did for some unfathomable reason aside from giving Win8 systems a 3%-6% edge in performance over the same hardware running DX11/Win7.
> ...



You seem bothered.  

Simple solution for a grumpy old man.  You could of just answered the mans question in your own way instead.


----------



## Caring1 (May 30, 2015)

btarunr said:


> The brand naming indicates that AMD wants to change the terms on which its top-end product competes with NVIDIA's. Low noise and high-performance will be the focus, not power draw. Nobody buys an Aventador for its MPG.



Reading between the lines, that means they couldn't do it.


----------



## R-T-B (May 30, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> As in Erinyes ( Furies of Greek mythology) ?
> Bear in mind Furies came into creation from the blood spilled when Uranus was castrated.



I don't know what you're talking about, but you keep your castrator away from my anus!



> Fury aye? I can dig it... Would love AMD/ATi to bring back Ruby advertisements/graphical benchmarks



Aye, Ruby, she's fallen a long way since her glory days...


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2015)

james888 said:


> It may have, but I think it to be silly. Rage. It is a negative emotion. I seem to be alone in this, but to me it is like calling it AMD Depression, AMD Violence, or AMD Malicious. It is just negative.
> 
> 
> I will post this link for something that talks about constructive anger. Got it from a very quick google search. I even just skimmed it instead of really reading it.
> ...



Wait here, I'll go ask AMD to name their new GPU after flowers and cookies.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 30, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> .........ah....is Kingston willing to share?


AMD/ATI was still first on that ... so Kingston has nothing to say in it 
people tend to forget that ATI used Fury in the naming scheme since 1999 

but some other brand surely have used Fury before them ... well maybe not in computer
(altho when people say Fury i think ATI  )



Vayra86 said:


> Wait here, I'll go ask AMD to name their new GPU after flowers and cookies.


NO! cookies are evil, cookies are dark side! 
Flower ... well ok .... but only:
Drosera, Nepenthes, Dionea and Darlingtonia...


----------



## 64K (May 30, 2015)

arbiter said:


> Here is the thing to think about, 290x had 1x8pin and 1x8pin and drew 300watts. the new "fury" has 2x8pin. So 50watts more? given AMD's history kinda seems like that 50watts could be 150watts. Yea power bill may not seem like much but that is still a lot heat being made.



Let's have a look at the last Flagships from Nvidia and AMD. The reference GTX 780 Ti drew 229 watts average and 269 watts peak. The reference R9 290x drew 246 watts average and 282 peak. The difference is irrelevant on the power bill for most gamers.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/25.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_290X/25.html

Do you really believe that the 390x will draw 150 watts more than the Titan X? Looking at the review on the Titan X that would mean the 390x would draw 373 watts average and 393 watts peak.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_Titan_X/27.html

Can we just stick to the tech and not be hysterical please?


----------



## wiak (May 30, 2015)

if its fury, they might have two cards up their sleaves, like a "Radeon Fury" and a "Radeon Fury Maxx (dual GPU)"
why i think there will be a dual gpu one, why not?, HBM will save like 94% of the board and if they use watercooling they cool it pretty easy, given the fact that HBM also uses alot less power per speed, and if they underclock it per gpu, its a viable option


----------



## wiak (May 30, 2015)

given the fact they use a imposer now, it might be even possible to put a pair of GPUs on that together with HBM memory..
think of the awesome perf of such a card


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 30, 2015)

wiak said:


> given the fact they use a imposer now, it might be even possible to put a pair of GPUs on that together with HBM memory.


Unlikely at this stage. The interposer for Fiji scales out to ~ 830-860mm² judged from available metrics. The cost and yield rate for such a low production part or at least twice that size (remember that interposer module assembled by UMC includes the whole package- HBM stacks and GPU) would likely be prohibitive for the size and production run, and that's assuming UMC could produce viable interposers of that size in the first place, which seems doubtful.

There wouldn't be anything to stop AMD devising a dual card with dual interposer modules as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2015)

64K said:


> Let's have a look at the last Flagships from Nvidia and AMD. The reference GTX 780 Ti drew 229 watts average and 269 watts peak. The reference R9 290x drew 246 watts average and 282 peak. The difference is irrelevant on the power bill for most gamers.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/25.html
> 
> ...



Indeed, makes you wonder why people kicked up such a stink about the GTX 480, pesky double standards.


----------



## arbiter (May 30, 2015)

64K said:


> Do you really believe that the 390x will draw 150 watts more than the Titan X? Looking at the review on the Titan X that would mean the 390x would draw 373 watts average and 393 watts peak.



Other GCN 1.2 card which is 285 has half the cores fury had and drew 200watts. So AMD now doubled it, so 350-400watts is very possible draw for the card. Remember they are shipping the damn thing with a water cooler on it.


----------



## 64K (May 30, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> Indeed, makes you wonder why people kicked up such a stink about the GTX 480, pesky double standards.



The tech sites definitely had a field day on that GPU.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 30, 2015)

People like a debate its the way 

If you're going to spread fud it might as well be viable sooo if a Fury is a 390X with Stacked memory that might allow four derivatives 8gb /4gb each watercooled or air

Then another two versions with ddr5  so says the rumour mill sound's odd to me so some of this has to be nonsense


I think the 8gb watercooled will be the fury ,dunno if im buying or not I might hold off.


----------



## Serpent of Darkness (May 30, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> I only care about relative power draw.  If I can get 50% more perf for the same power draw, that's all good.  I'd rather have 50% more perf at same power than same perf at 50% power.  Titan X disappointed (stock level) in that regard as it's perf wasn't 'awesome' (but it's power wasn't bad).
> 
> If 'Fury' (if that is to be it, though sounds too much like the new Mad Max movie title) delivers the perf I want to see at the same power draw, it's the way forward for me. * And i must add, it looks more and more as if 980ti is being thrust out fast to make a quick buck before the AMD card drops and takes the crown.*  BUT, if the AMD card doesn't take the crown, it'll be a very bad day (IMO) for AMD.  Like i say though, I feel Nvidia are rushing a bit too much here so I'm erring on the AMD being better option.




Source:
Hagedoorn, Hilbert, 05-30-2015, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SKU lineup leaks with prices:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-leaks-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sku-lineup-and-prices.html

Above is bolded to support my point in this post.  With the NVidia GTX 980 Ti going between $799.99 and $827.99 for the drop in performance to a GTX Titan-X, taking into consideration what I've bold up above, it's a safe bet that this will be true.  Also, this is the worst case scenario, but this is also taking account that GTX 980 Ti was never going to beat AMD R9-390x Aka Rage by much on performance differences or averages.

I've always suspected a head of time before the announcement of D3D12.0 that for the CPU side, there has always been a bottleneck of some form.   This is what brought performance down for PC Games.  On the GPU side, I believe it's the framebuffer speeds.  Taking into account that there are other areas besides CPU bottleneck and framebuffer speeds that drop performance.  Other areas that slow down performance: The CPU does a lot of other renderings like Shadows, Particle Effects, Physics, etc...  If these things could be offloaded to the GPU, performance would go up even further.  D3D12.0 aka DirectX 12.0 is a solution to the CPU bottleneck, and in some ways, utilization of HBM is a solution to the gain in performance for Discrete Graphic Cards.  Implementation of HBM now for AMD is going to be to their benefit for this generation, and this is probably the defining x-factor that's making NVidia sell their units faster in comparison to previous generations.  So yes, in conclusion, NVidia will possibly start thrusting out their products faster, this generation, before AMD goes live with their Flavor of the Generation, to make a quick buck.


Back to the post:

The Rage Branding is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.  Gimmicks don't sell, even with a history of lacking performance and issues for AMD's past.  It works for NVidia because they have a track record of churning out products that work, or have a higher rate of not failing, or consumers are happier with NVidia products over AMD products.  NVidia sells on gimmicks because it has a past history of delivering or meeting expectations probably over  75% to 90% of the time.  This is why NVidia can sell products at a higher price on marketing gimmicks.  AMD, I feel you are getting a little ahead of yourself with this.  Build a reputation of products that work, that bring the performance, and are idiot-proof for consumers.  Once you make a big deal about that, then you can start selling your consumers the b.s. that NVidia is good at for the past 10 years.

Just for the record, Uranus or Ouranos isn't a Titan.  He's a Primordial God.  The Titan's are just the reject inbreeds that were brought into existence between the Primordial Gods.  A lot of people believe that Uranus is related to the Zodiac Gemini because Ouranos represents Heaven, and Heaven is in the air.  This ideology is false.  What Gemini represents as a Zodiac, or a connection to God or Gods, is the ideology of Duality.  Duality is exerted or intertwined on everything.  If Taurus represents Mother Earth aka Gaia (Gaea), than Uranus is possibly the dualistic opposite of Gaia.

The whole Titan History and Mythology is just an interpretation of how things came to existence that they (pre-greeks) can't explain and didn't fully understand.  In addition, Greek Mythology is just refined religion and information that they got from the Mesopotamian (Bablyonian and Assyrians).  The Hebrews did it with the Abraham-God in relation to the Babylonian God, Anu, (who is the chief god, the god who created the Heavens and Creation itself).

For NVidia, the Titan name-brand is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.  AMD is just following NVdia's idea of it with the Rage gimmick.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2015)

64K said:


> The tech sites definitely had a field day on that GPU.



Even AMD did one of their dodgy videos about it, which from what I gather just confirmed how well it sold.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 30, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> If you're going to spread fud it might as well be viable sooo if a Fury is a 390X with Stacked memory that might allow four derivatives 8gb /4gb each watercooled or air


You're in bonus territory right there.
Aren't the Fury and the 390X two completely different SKUs? The Fury (Fiji-based) with 4GB of HBM (as AMD themselves have confirmed regarding the 4GB limitation), while the 390X is a reworked Hawaii-based card - essentially the 290X with 4GB or 8GB of GDDR5?


Serpent of Darkness said:


> The Rage Branding is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.  Gimmicks don't sell, even with a history of lacking performance and issues for AMD's past.


They can sell, it just depends upon how they are marketed, and what status the brand already enjoys.


Serpent of Darkness said:


> It works for NVidia because they have a track record of churning out products that work, or have a higher rate of not failing, or consumers are happier with NVidia products over AMD products.  NVidia sells on gimmicks because it has a past history of delivering or meeting expectations probably over  75% to 90% of the time.


Comes down to brand awareness - what is generally ascribed as TOMA - Top of the Mind Awareness. Market leaders tend to get that way just as much by public perception as by products. Lead or create a market rather than follow another companies strategy, build a company persona based on the companies products and services rather than comparing with the competition ( When was the last time Intel publicly compared any of its products with AMD's?). Being perceived as a market leader is half the battle. The other half is building a successful product/service base as you've said, and showing the market well defined strategies with consistent meeting of strategic goals. Changing company emphasis at the drop of a hat or revolving door management changes, tends to convey the impression of a indecisiveness - not a quality associated with a TOMA brand.


Serpent of Darkness said:


> For NVidia, the Titan name-brand is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.


Pretty much. The company saw that their product lines were seeing significant uptake in other markets ( desktop " supercomputers", rendering etc.) with boards like the GTX 580, and slapped a new naming nomenclature designed to leverage a high price with an aura of exclusivity. It seems to have worked...


Serpent of Darkness said:


> AMD is just following NVdia's idea of it with the Rage gimmick.


...bearing in mind the old adage, "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery".
"Fury" leverages a name revered in the annals of ATI, so why not go with it? As to whether it succeeds, that might depend upon how it fares in the benchmark war. Could be "Radeon Fury cowers Nvidia" , or " Radeon Fury at not being top dog"....or more likely, given previous releases between the companies, the name will engender little if the benchmarks are split between vendors depending upon title, game IQ, and resolution. The fact that the 980 Ti is being clocked by vendors at 1200MHz+ out of the box, might suggest a close race.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2015)

Serpent of Darkness said:


> Source:
> Hagedoorn, Hilbert, 05-30-2015, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SKU lineup leaks with prices:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-leaks-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sku-lineup-and-prices.html
> 
> ...



Except that the branding is Fury and not Rage.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 31, 2015)

Serpent of Darkness said:


> Source:
> Hagedoorn, Hilbert, 05-30-2015, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SKU lineup leaks with prices:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-leaks-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sku-lineup-and-prices.html
> 
> Above is bolded to support my point in this post.  With the NVidia GTX 980 Ti going between $799.99 and $827.99 for the drop in performance to a GTX Titan-X, taking into consideration what I've bold up above, it's a safe bet that this will be true.  Also, this is the worst case scenario, but this is also taking account that GTX 980 Ti was never going to beat AMD R9-390x Aka Rage by much on performance differences or averages.



My guess is that this 390X will sell for 850$ or more...

There you go. This is how prices evolved; in only a couple of years they literally DOUBLED the price for the top cards. Greedy basterds!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> My guess is that this 390X will sell for 850$ or more...
> 
> There you go. This is how prices evolved; in only a couple of years they literally DOUBLED the price for the top cards. Greedy bastards!


yeah only the price of the hardware for the customer doubled ... not the manufacturing cost...
in the end who is a greedy bastard?(not directed to you but more a general picture) the customer who want the most expensive piece of hardware at half the price, or the manufacturer who need to sell the hardware at a price dictated by supply and demand and general manufacturing cost?
i am of the 1st kind  ... i paid 1/3 of a 290 initial launch price for a 290 ... but 2nd hand and 3 week of use ... well ... greedy or not who care as long as you have the mean to get it cheaper, yep indeed human are greedy in general 


plus if that card will be 850$ it's still a whooping 15% less than a Titanics .... woops sorry Titan X and if it manage to beat it a cost more than 850$ then ... it's not a problem xD as long as the price is under a Titanics ... (rargh Titan X sorry i got a ICEBERG... aherm i mean a cold ... i can't think straight) we are ok 

sidenote ... could we drop the analogy to any mythological story? it means nothing that AMD chose to re take the name of 3 sister born of the castration of the father of the Titans (well ... it mean they intend to castrate nvidia?...  ) since that branding from ATI originate from way before the Titan got on the way... (well they did nut-kick nvidia more than one time ... )


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> sidenote ... could we drop the analogy to any mythological story? it means nothing that AMD chose to re take the name of 3 sister born of the castration of the father of the Titans (well ... it mean they intend to castrate nvidia?...  ) since that branding from ATI originate from way before the Titan got on the way... (well they did nut-kick nvidia more than one time ... )



I found that rather amusing.  The same people that complain on all AMD threads about their marketing and how you shouldn't believe them fall for a picture one of the ChipHell member posted. 

What will probably be more amusing is the excuses or deflection they come up with.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> I found that rather amusing.  The same people that complain on all AMD threads about their marketing and how you shouldn't believe them fall for a picture one of the ChipHell member posted.
> 
> What will probably be more amusing is the excuses or deflection they come up with.


well from that point of view ... :


----------



## the54thvoid (May 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> I found that rather amusing.  The same people that complain on all AMD threads about their marketing and how you shouldn't believe them fall for a picture one of the ChipHell member posted.
> 
> What will probably be more amusing is the excuses or deflection they come up with.



The same Chiphell that releases benchmarks everyone salivates over? Can't pick'n'choose old Chippies leaks and spurious info now (or was that your point? In which case, correct you are.)
In the end, only the real trolls will defend either brand in light of whatever factual properties both manufacturers end up with.
Looking forward to the end of June.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Looking forward to the end of June.


so do i.


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> The same Chiphell that releases benchmarks everyone salivates over? Can't pick'n'choose old Chippies leaks and spurious info now (or was that your point? In which case, correct you are.)
> In the end, only the real trolls will defend either brand in light of whatever factual properties both manufacturers end up with.
> Looking forward to the end of June.



Something like that but hey they couldn't even fool VideoCardz.com



			
				VideoCardz said:
			
		

> Brad Pitt approves, and so does the *AMD fan base*… here are some examples..



Something got to be a little off when VC has a better filter


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 31, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> The same Chiphell that releases benchmarks* everyone* salivates over? Can't pick'n'choose old Chippies leaks and spurious info now (or was that your point? In which case, correct you are.)


Not quite everyone!
Chiphell's record is dubious at best, and always has been. Their past record is predicated upon some actual leaks (almost always with pictures as " proof"), and guerrilla marketing which provides none.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> Something like that but hey they couldn't even fool VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> 
> Something got to be a little off when VC has a better filter



That other one is stolen from a new 30 min project, "Kung Fury".


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> Oh, Jesus the grumpy old man is back.  *His eye-sight is failing because if he bothered to scroll-up one post.* The first things I said.*If one puts any real value into the Nvidia/AMD leaks *


Defensive much?
I was obviously referring to the fact that* I* don't have any faith in Chiphell leaks.
What the hell do I care about whether you do ?
Hint:


Spoiler



Somewhere south of nothing.



For someone supposedly disbelieving of them you sure posted a lot defending their possible veracity across numerous threads.


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> That other one is stolen from a new 30 min project, "Kung Fury".



Yup,

Movie short has been posted on *youtube*.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> Yup,
> 
> Movie short has been posted on *youtube*.


and on steam ... and in TPU with the awesome piece of the 80's from DH ... and in my previous post in the thread ...

positive point: that film is awesome, absurd and 500% kitsch, WATCH IT! if you didn't already!


----------



## ShurikN (May 31, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> Yup,
> 
> Movie short has been posted on *youtube*.


And on Steam


----------



## Mr B (May 31, 2015)

nice boobs....


----------



## GhostRyder (May 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> yeah only the price of the hardware for the customer doubled ... not the manufacturing cost...
> in the end who is a greedy bastard?(not directed to you but more a general picture) the customer who want the most expensive piece of hardware at half the price, or the manufacturer who need to sell the hardware at a price dictated by supply and demand and general manufacturing cost?
> i am of the 1st kind  ... i paid 1/3 of a 290 initial launch price for a 290 ... but 2nd hand and 3 week of use ... well ... greedy or not who care as long as you have the mean to get it cheaper, yep indeed human are greedy in general
> 
> ...





Xzibit said:


> I found that rather amusing.  The same people that complain on all AMD threads about their marketing and how you shouldn't believe them fall for a picture one of the ChipHell member posted.
> 
> What will probably be more amusing is the excuses or deflection they come up with.


I was just saying it based on the name sounded like greek mythology since we already have the name Titan it only made sense to go one step further.  Would have made sense in some ways depending on what perspective you look at it from 

But if I am right you two owe me drinks 

Either way though it got people talking, I would like some actual proof though...


----------



## arbiter (May 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> plus if that card will be 850$ it's still a whooping 15% less than a Titanics .... woops sorry Titan X and if it manage to beat it a cost more than 850$ then ... it's not a problem xD as long as the price is under a Titanics ... (rargh Titan X sorry i got a ICEBERG... aherm i mean a cold ... i can't think straight) we are ok


reason its cheaper, has a LOT less vram then titan. So that 15% less well would like to see how that turns out when get in 4k and crank settings up. Plus early fury will be 850, if supplies are short like AMD said they would be. That 150$ will disappear very fast when prices sky rocket up like 290's did.

Funny when 980/970 was released with 4gb (keep the 970 bs outta this for now) people claimed 4gb ram isn't enough and it should be 8gb. Now AMD doing 4gb on their card and its fine?????? Don't know when 8gb hbm cards will show up.

Just cause something is cheaper doesn't mean better value.


----------



## Initialised (May 31, 2015)

Stop with the teasers, release the damn card and take my money!


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 2, 2015)

*PCGameshardware.de*

This time its not fairies but a kitty.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 2, 2015)

arbiter said:


> reason its cheaper, has a LOT less vram then titan. So that 15% less well would like to see how that turns out when get in 4k and crank settings up. Plus early fury will be 850, if supplies are short like AMD said they would be. That 150$ will disappear very fast when prices sky rocket up like 290's did.
> 
> Funny when 980/970 was released with 4gb (keep the 970 bs outta this for now) people claimed 4gb ram isn't enough and it should be 8gb. Now AMD doing 4gb on their card and its fine?????? Don't know when 8gb hbm cards will show up.
> 
> Just cause something is cheaper doesn't mean better value.


mmmhhh .... 4gb, i always read the Fiji line would be 8gb ... where did you read that?

also cheaper mean better value ... if the performance are on par or above ... but for now we have to see that ... tho i am pretty confident, after all a 290 at 190 (or even at retai

l price) is a better value than a 970 at 360 ... 

for me they can skyrocket the price all they want ... don't really care, i only hunt 2nd hand sweet deals (never got a problem with it, "knock on wood" )



GhostRyder said:


> But if I am right you two owe me drinks


no me i will not owe you one ... because you are already right ... and i just said : stop talking about obvious reference about greek mythology ... (almost)everybody know the reference battle nv and AMD are doing.
if you re read me i wrote "it mean nothing" and indeed it mean nothing ... ahahah

here take a drink since you are right, but sorry only a virtual one, because Swiss-Texas it's a bit ... too much for me at the moment


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 2, 2015)

arbiter said:


> reason its cheaper, has a LOT less vram then titan. So that 15% less well would like to see how that turns out when get in 4k and crank settings up. Plus early fury will be 850, if supplies are short like AMD said they would be. That 150$ will disappear very fast when prices sky rocket up like 290's did.
> 
> Funny when 980/970 was released with 4gb (keep the 970 bs outta this for now) people claimed 4gb ram isn't enough and it should be 8gb. Now AMD doing 4gb on their card and its fine?????? Don't know when 8gb hbm cards will show up.
> 
> Just cause something is cheaper doesn't mean better value.


Ram chips are cheap...6gb more VRAM does not equate much in cost to the card in the difference of GTX Titan versus GTX 980ti.  So the same argument does not apply though HBM does cost more than GDDR5.  Price difference can be lower from less expensive materials, but not in all cases...To top if off the $850 was a rumored price and is not confirmed(To top it off your mixing up different rumors and picking the worst elements).  Anything is possible especially since the 980ti is $650.



GreiverBlade said:


> no me i will not owe you one ... because you are already right ... and i just said : stop talking about obvious reference about greek mythology ... (almost)everybody know the reference battle nv and AMD are doing.
> if you re read me i wrote "it mean nothing" and indeed it mean nothing ... ahahah
> here take a drink since you are right, but sorry only a virtual one, because Swiss-Texas it's a bit ... too much for me at the moment


Wonder what virtual shots are like 



Xzibit said:


> *PCGameshardware.de*
> 
> This time its not fairies but a kitty.


Oh man if they do release with 8gb HBM, won't that be something special.  Would explain all the waiting and keeping things under wraps if true!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Oh man if they do release with 8gb HBM, won't that be something special.  Would explain all the waiting and keeping things under wraps if true!


If that 640.0 Gb is the bandwidth, it will be amazing.


----------



## 64K (Jun 2, 2015)

@GreiverBlade There is supposed to be a 4 GB HBM Fiji and an 8 GB HBM Fiji. The 8 GB is rumored to be $850 but I'm skeptical that it will be that much unless it outperforms the GTX 980 Ti.

@Caring1 yes the memory bandwidth is supposed to be 640 GB/s.

We should see a paper launch at E3 in two weeks and reviews about a week later but the review could come earlier. I'm not sure when you will be able to buy one but it's not like I can buy a 980 Ti right now anywhere that I know of either.


----------



## arbiter (Jun 2, 2015)

64K said:


> @GreiverBlade There is supposed to be a 4 GB HBM Fiji and an 8 GB HBM Fiji. The 8 GB is rumored to be $850 but I'm skeptical that it will be that much unless it outperforms the GTX 980 Ti.


No the rumored 4gb is gonna be 850$. ATM doing 8gb for a single gpu of HBM isn't really possible


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 2, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Oh man if they do release with 8gb HBM, won't that be something special.  Would explain all the waiting and keeping things under wraps if true!













AMD and SKHynix have been consistent in there presentations about dual-link interposing for HBM1



arbiter said:


> No the rumored 4gb is gonna be 850$. ATM doing 8gb for a single gpu of HBM isn't really possible



How come ?


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 2, 2015)

arbiter said:


> No the rumored 4gb is gonna be 850$. ATM doing 8gb for a single gpu of HBM isn't really possible


That is my understanding also , so not at the present time by what appears to be SK Hynix's timetable. Hynix seems a little out of cadence with AMD's product cycle. I think 8GB will arrive in 2-3 months.
Hardwareluxx also confirmed the 4GB figure (as if AMD's Joe Macri's own admission a couple of weeks ago wasn't proof enough) :


> Computex today was good to us, as Hardwareluxx was able to have a look at the first "Fiji" graphics card from AMD. A partner of AMD allowed us to take a look at the graphics card, including the cooler, which we were able to take off. As if that wasn't enough, some technical specifications were leaked to use...[snip]...Again, the installed *memory was confirmed to have a capacity of 4 GB*. Clock speeds of GPU and memory were sadly not betrayed. The cards also can't run in their current form, as no BIOS is present. It can therefore only be switched on, but no image will appear on a screen.


The no BIOS thing sounds troubling. If the GTX 980 Ti performance was unexpected I could see AMD and AIBs reworking the Fury's clocks to beat the card, but the 980 Ti did no more than match the Titan X which has been out for nearly three months, so the performance bar to beat has been known for some time.
I suspect the whole Fury 8GB thing is marketing driven at the moment, and that could come back to bite them in the ass. Who is going to buy a 4GB card in late-June, if AMD are announcing that an 8GB version is going to launched just a few short weeks later?


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 2, 2015)

Hardwareluxx said:
			
		

> The water cooler iss supplied by CoolIT



They also say the water cooler is supplied by CoolIT which all previous rumors along with the 295x2 was supplied by Asetek.

I like the disclamer to their own article



			
				Hardwareluxx said:
			
		

> _Everything about the Radeon Fury X continues to be based on hearsay. Especially any information relating to performance has to treated with caution_



AMD have a press event in 5hrs @ Computex.  Maybe some information comes out of it.


----------



## wiak (Jun 2, 2015)

Serpent of Darkness said:


> Source:
> Hagedoorn, Hilbert, 05-30-2015, EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SKU lineup leaks with prices:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-leaks-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sku-lineup-and-prices.html
> 
> ...



i fixed your post see below

The Rage Branding is nothing more than a marketing gimmick.  Gimmicks don't sell, even with a history of lacking performance and issues for AMD's past.  It works for NVidia because they have a track record of churning out products that work *NVIDIA Geforce FX* , or have a higher rate of not failing *GeForce 8M* , or consumers are happier with NVidia products over AMD products.  NVidia sells on gimmicks because it has a past history of delivering or meeting expectations probably over  75% to 90% of the time.  *NVIDIA Geforce GTX 590* This is why NVidia can sell products at a higher price on marketing gimmicks.  AMD, I feel you are getting a little ahead of yourself with this.  Build a reputation of products that work, that bring the performance, and are idiot-proof for consumers.  Once you make a big deal about that, then you can start selling your consumers the b.s. that NVidia is good at for the past 10 years.




the54thvoid said:


> That other one is stolen from a new 30 min project, "Kung Fury".


case in point, rage fury came first


----------



## arbiter (Jun 3, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> The no BIOS thing sounds troubling. If the GTX 980 Ti performance was unexpected I could see AMD and AIBs reworking the Fury's clocks to beat the card, but the 980 Ti did no more than match the Titan X which has been out for nearly three months, so the performance bar to beat has been known for some time.


The 980ti's performance is about were most people thought, well the expect same titan gpu not one with some cores disabled but performance is still pretty close only around 10%.



HumanSmoke said:


> I suspect the whole Fury 8GB thing is marketing driven at the moment, and that could come back to bite them in the ass. Who is going to buy a 4GB card in late-June, if AMD are announcing that an 8GB version is going to launched just a few short weeks later?


Issue with 8gb one comes down to how much of a premium is it gonna have over 4gb one.



wiak said:


> The Rage Branding is nothing more than a marketing gimmick. Gimmicks don't sell, even with a history of lacking performance and issues for AMD's past. It works for NVidia because they have a track record of churning out products that work *NVIDIA Geforce FX* , or have a higher rate of not failing *GeForce 8M* , or consumers are happier with NVidia products over AMD products. NVidia sells on gimmicks because it has a past history of delivering or meeting expectations probably



yea when Nvidia has made claims about the product it has pretty much worked as they claimed.  Reason AMD has been bad with that lately is due to playing catch up to match nvidia in something nvidia has spent almost a year working on where as AMD playing catch up does it in half the time.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 3, 2015)

arbiter said:


> The 980ti's performance is about were most people thought, well the expect same titan gpu not one with some cores disabled but performance is still pretty close only around 10%.


Probably less in actual gaming situations. Most sites seem to settle on a 3-4% deficit - the 8% lower shader count is offset somewhat by the 980 Ti being able to maintain its boost at a higher rate for longer without throttling (in a reference


arbiter said:


> Issue with 8gb one comes down to how much of a premium is it gonna have over 4gb one.


The immediate issue is probably yield - not of the HBM necessarily, but assembling the interposer module. That's a lot of micro-solder bumps to flow.


> yea when Nvidia has made claims about the product it has pretty much worked as they claimed.  Reason AMD has been bad with that lately is due to playing catch up to match nvidia in something nvidia has spent almost a year working on where as AMD playing catch up does it in half the time.


Steep learning curve for AMD. Nvidia had the luxury of integrating compute functionality, and shaping how it works, back in 2003 or so, when they began laying down the architecture for the G80. The company were blessed with a GPU that swept all before it allied with AMD screwing up with the R600 - after that it became a game of tweaking the functionality. AMD hasn't had that luxury, and Nvidia hasn't slipped up - hence playing the game of catch up.


Xzibit said:


> *PCGameshardware.de*
> 
> This time its not fairies but a kitty.



Amazing that someone took the time to fake up a screenshot (yet again no pictures of the actual card!), but couldn't even be bothered finding out Fiji's correct device ID , which of course is 7300. I don't think Chiphell's forum posters are even trying at this point.


----------

